# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Amanecer en la playa de Gavà

## perdiguera

Siguiendo las instrucciones del jefe, separo este hilo del general ya que pienso seguir haciendo muchas veces las fotos desde el mismo sitio.
Hoy ha habido un bonito amanecer, creo.
Aquí unas imágenes y una panorámica

 Antes del orto había este cielo



Un detalle del mismo, no es un recorte, simplemente tiene más zoom



Aquí con el orto recién comenzado, se puede ver el doble sol reflejado en el agua



Una panorámica del cielo antes del orto.

----------


## FEDE

Unos cuadros preciosos tocayo, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que me lo paso genial. 
Desde el gimnasio veo cómo será el amanecer, está en primera línea de playa y mirando al mar, y si veo que será bonito... pues salgo antes del gimnasio y llego unos minutos tarde al trabajo, pero me alegro la mañana.
Un día os pondré los que llegamos a coincidir viendo el amanecer.

----------


## perdiguera

El de hoy, sin una nube ha sido rápido, con pocos contrastes.
La imagen del barco sobre la línea del horizonte es lo que más destaca junto a esa gaviota que revolotea frente al objetivo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que guapada.

----------


## REEGE

Pues si no dices lo que es, bien parece una plataforma petrolífera más que un barco...jejeje
Grande esas fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy otro nuevo amanecer acompañado esta vez por gaviotas y un pequeño pesquero.

Cuatro fotos con la llegada al punto de observación, las gaviotas y un detalle de una de ellas, nunca monto el 300 ya que no salen bien los amaneceres, que es para lo que estoy, por lo que no hay mucho detalle en el ave y el orto en la última.

----------


## perdiguera

El amanecer de hoy desde otro sitio distinto al habitual.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy tres fotos solamente del amanecer, un poco tardío; eso de que el sol salga cada vez más temprano me va imposibilitar, durante un tiempo hacer las fotos o no ir al gimnasio ya veremos que hago...








El otro lado de las cosas

----------


## perdiguera

Un video del estado del mar.

----------


## REEGE

Amigo Perdiguera, deja el gimnasio...jeje Prefiero tus amaneceres y videos relajantes del mar.

----------


## perdiguera

Será peor el remedio que la enfermedad, ¡si me dejo el gimnasio me cuesta un divorcio!

----------


## REEGE

> Será peor el remedio que la enfermedad, ¡si me dejo el gimnasio me cuesta un divorcio!


Anda sigue cuidándote, y nos pones entonces atardeceres!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahí van las de hoy

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas Perdiguera, me quedo con la segunda...
Me encanta!!

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias REEGE, cada una es distinta a pesar que sólo pasan unos dos o tres minutos.

----------

